# Is OpenWRT Compatible With The Actiontec GT784WN Modem/Router?



## djcjf (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi there I was wondering if OpenWRT is compatible with the Actiontec GT784WN? If it is compatible with OpenWRT where can I download it? The only thing I could find was a syslog here on the OpenWRT Wiki "wiki.openwrt.org/toh/actiontec/gt784wn" If there is no download for GT784WN then will the OpenWRT Firmware for the Actiontec GT784WNV work? "wiki.openwrt.org/toh/actiontec/gt784wnv" I was also wondering if there is any other custom Firmware's besides OpenWRT for the GT784WN? I Totally Appreciate The Help Thanks!







- djcjf


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you not use the list of *supported devices* on the OpenWRT page 

Look here

http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/actiontec/gt784wnv


----------

